# Where can I buy wholesale rhinestones?



## christina phil (Oct 5, 2006)

Does anyone know where else we can order wholesale rhinestone for tee's? I currently use proworld.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Whole sale rhinestones*

Shine Art is one. There are a couple of rhinestoners on here who sell bulk rhinestones too. I think DivineBling is one of them. MMM is another one.


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Whole sale rhinestones*

divine bling does have stones


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Whole sale rhinestones*

Try Specialty Graphics. They have a good selection of colors and sizes.

Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Slick Art online, the rhinestone world


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

(Plan B- TSF Member) Roger with heatpressvinyl.com Welcome to Heat Press Vinyl - Since 2006


----------

